# Plowing Snow



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

First snow of the season. Had a dusting when we got up, four inches at noon and now up to ten inches at 3:30 p.m.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I see it I see it, the CLEAN engine, about time you get those dirty ones in the shop and bring out the clean ones!









Great video!

tom h


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WAY cool Ron! Ain't winter fun in this hobby?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Snow Fun









You all are very sick people and should be put in a institution where they can care for you so you don't hurt yourself.










PS That was a neat video.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat video. Obviously a lot of power being delivered behind the plow too.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, I do see the weights on top of the loco Ron. Thanks!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

COOL Ron 
I finally decided to build a FB unit as a power car with RC/batt to run the plow units instead of my coal hopper.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea Marty i'm going to come up with a different battery car. Another project just what i need. Too much snow now to plow, have 12" on the railroad.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

With 12" Ron, you don't plow... you tunnel.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

We got a foot here also, plus 40 mph winds. Was -5 when I got up this morning. I did the walks, got a guy coming to do my big drive.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't even walk under the Bang's Canyon bridge, (the black on) its difted clear full. We are snowed in and waiting for the plow to come through. 
One of the boys will take Carrie to work in his raised up 4 X 4.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

With -20 i become couch potato.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got plowed out, -15 tonight they say. WHAT global warming?


----------

